# Tron Legacy (2010)



## TK-421 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tron 2.0*

News that Disney has picked little-known Garrett Hedlund as the lead for the $150 million sequel to Tron.

Little known actor lands lead in "Tron" sequel - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## Scifi fan (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

Wasn't Tron a bomb? If so, I'm surprised they're throwing more money into the project.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

Well, it made $33m in the USA alone, at 1983 prices...and it had two Oscar nominations (costume and sound) and a Bafta nomination (special visual effects) and won the Saturn for costumes, so it didn't exactly _bomb_...but it could have done a lot better.

Presumably they're hoping that the remake, with the latest CGI, will take more at the box office...


----------



## Ghost Of Gernsback (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Scifi fan said:


> Wasn't Tron a bomb? If so, I'm surprised they're throwing more money into the project.


 
My memory was the film was very well recieved. Spawned an arcade video game and everything. I will admit it looks almost quaint today, and it amussing that no effort was made to cover up genitalia in those extremely tight outfits lol


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Scifi fan said:


> Wasn't Tron a bomb? If so, I'm surprised they're throwing more money into the project.




Are you kidding me? Tron was a great film. so good my VHS copy broke years ago, gonna have to grab a DVD copy.


----------



## Erunanion (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



pyan said:


> Well, it made $33m in the USA alone, at 1983 prices...and it had two Oscar nominations (costume and sound) and a Bafta nomination (special visual effects) and won the Saturn for costumes, so it didn't exactly _bomb_...but it could have done a lot better.
> 
> Presumably they're hoping that the remake, with the latest CGI, will take more at the box office...



I concur, with up-to-date effects and a well-written plot, it will do really well.  There are so many people who remember the first one who will go just to see what its like, as well as the legions of unwashed masses who are attracted to shiny special effects and groin-grabbing outfits


----------



## BookStop (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

Why can't Hollywood leave well enough alone. You know this is going to be too cheesy to take.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

Seems Jeff Bridges is back - somehow maybe too optimistics to expect to see Bruce Boxleitner and Peter Jurasik also return.


----------



## TK-421 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

It's not a remake but a SEQUEL.


----------



## Ghost Of Gernsback (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Erunanion said:


> I concur, with up-to-date effects and a well-written plot, it will do really well. There are so many people who remember the first one who will go just to see what its like, *as well as the legions of unwashed masses who are attracted to shiny special effects and groin-grabbing outfits*


 
Hey I resemble that remark


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*

Funny. I said to someone the other day I wonder if they'll ever do a Tron 2. Na he said,its been too long. Been ages since I saw it,need to see it again and will watch the sequel.


----------



## Erunanion (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Ghost Of Gernsback said:


> Hey I resemble that remark



I think we may all resemble that remark


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



TK-421 said:


> It's not a remake but a SEQUEL.


So, not a re-imagination or updating, but an out and out sequel?? 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was about a young teenager going to a video game arcade. So, now will it will be about a 50 year old, near to retirement, who spends 24 hours a day playing World of Warcraft?


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Dave said:


> So, not a re-imagination or updating, but an out and out sequel??
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was about a young teenager going to a video game arcade. So, now will it will be about a 50 year old, near to retirement, who spends 24 hours a day playing World of Warcraft?



I don't know man.  All I remember are the light-cycles.  Just give me 90 minutes of light-cycles and I'll be okay.

Seriously...all I remember are the light-cycles.  And the coin-op video-game.  Played it to death (mostly for the light cycles).

Light Cycles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3ODe9mqoDE
TR2N Trailer (surprise!  Light Cycles!):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPGWYAUF3v4&feature=related

(shouldn't I be able to embed these YouTube videos?  Maybe that's another forum...)


----------



## TK-421 (Jul 27, 2009)

Holly crap!

This footage of the new Tron Legacy movie was just released at Comic-Con. Can you imagine it in 3D and Imax??? Looks AMAZING!

Disney is on a roll these days.

Tron Legacy trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2009)

holy disk drives! that is miles darker than '82. looks astounding; just hope Disney don't turn it into a Muppet.....


----------



## Tillane (Jul 27, 2009)

I believe the appropriate words are "ooh" and "shiny".


----------



## Lenny (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a better version of the trailer in HD, if anyone's interested: Tron Legacy Comic Con Trailer - Trailer Addict

I quite like the direction this Tron is taking. I particularly like the sets - the smoked glass effect is fantastic!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Dagnabbit i can't see them thar trailers on ma phone!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 28, 2009)

What about YouTube?


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 28, 2009)

It looks good. Wasn't Geoff Bridges in the first one? Hmmm.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 28, 2009)

Lenny said:


> What about YouTube?



Nope the tube of you don't work on me phone either. Supposed to be able to but its all choppy despite being 3G.


----------



## TK-421 (Jul 28, 2009)

Moonbat said:


> It looks good. Wasn't Geoff Bridges in the first one? Hmmm.


 

Darn right he was and he was only 33 in that one. That would make him 61 for the sequel.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this a sequel or a reimagining of the original? I see Geoff Bridges, but he looks to be the bad guy from what i see.

Looks impressive though.


----------



## TK-421 (Jul 29, 2009)

It is a sequel.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 4, 2009)

I never got round to seeing the original, this is good incentive to! Tron has a massive following so fingers crossed this doesn't upset anyone.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 6, 2009)

It's worth watching. Probably hasn't dated too well, but i was quite dumbstruck when i saw it back in the day.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 10, 2010)

Just saw the trailer last night. Looking forward to this a lot now. The original Tron may look very cheesy now but it was cutting edge in it's day and it looks like they're being quite faithful to it in the sequel. I was pleasantly surprised to see the return of Bruce Boxleitner (who is actually the title character *Tron* in the original, not Jeff Bridges) in his 'human persona' and I'm wondering if we'll see the return of the MCP?

Anyway, this is on my checklist now. Should be good.

End of Line...


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Tron 2.0*



Dave said:


> So, not a re-imagination or updating, but an out and out sequel??
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was about a young teenager going to a video game arcade.



Nooooo! It was about the inventor of the arcade game being sucked inside a computer (because he was in a lab that transported oranges and that can happen). And inside the computer energy was water and programs were people. It was GOD'S MOVIE.


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2010)

My point was about the passage of time though. Maybe GOD doesn't age, but the game inventor would also be close to retirement now. I've not been following the development of this film, and my comment is over a year old, but they had signed up some of the original cast back then.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 18, 2010)

This is my understanding of the story, and so if this counts as a minor spoiler for some is that Jeff Bridges (aka Flynn) is now living in the computer world and has been for a few years now. His son, who hasn't heard from him for some time, goes into the game world to find him. He may or may not be helped by Bruce Boxleitner's real-world scientist to get in, as I can't think of any other reason why he'd be in this movie.
By the way, Tron predated the Internet and likewise, this entire movie is held within 1 server, quite possibly even the same Encom system that was there in the first movie.


End of line.


----------



## TK-421 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just reviving this thread since the film comes out on December 17th.

I am seeing more and more about it on TV and the look is incredible.

Here is the official site with the awesome trailer:
TRON | The Official Site

An interesting tidbit is that French techno band Daft Punk made the soundtrack, which was just released.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't wait to get a proper look at it, clips i've seen look awesome.

Although.... Daft punk? hum, that could be an issue  )


----------



## biodroid (Dec 10, 2010)

I saw the extended trailer and Daft Punk seems like they do more atmospheric music than techno beats more like Jean Michelle Jarre than Rave. I could be wrong.


----------



## digs (Dec 10, 2010)

I wasn't really interested in this (not having seen the first one) until I heard about Daft Punk doing the music - and I don't even like Daft Punk that much! I just like it when directors recognise how important music can be to films. And I can't think of a film with good music that had a bad plot.

I suppose I better find the first one.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 10, 2010)

Daft Punk are a little dated on our shores, i think there are much better 'dance music groups' around they could have picked. Who knows, it might work, given the film. but i think it might come across a bit 'poppy' for a cult film.


----------



## No One (Dec 10, 2010)

Have to say - this looks rather damn impressive (misleading as trailers can be).

And, most importantly, Bruce Boxleitner! (or however you spell his name).


----------



## alchemist (Dec 11, 2010)

All that talk turned my head, and I liked the sample on the site, so I ordered the soundtrack, in old-fashioned CD format. I'll have to see the film now.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 12, 2010)

I've got the soundtrack on now (quite fitting, as I'm working on a programming assignment), thought of this thread, and thought I'd belay a few fears.

I'm about halfway through the soundtrack, and it is in no way "poppy" - it's a mix of electronic and orchestral music, and I think it's done quite well. I'll have to see how well it fits with the film, but I'm liking it so far. Nothing has yet stood out as horrible and nor has anything been incredibly epic, which I think is a good thing - music that jerks you out of the film, either because it is really bad, or really good, detracts. Music that blends in is a good thing.

Saying that, there's always one piece of music that stands out - in this case, it's "Derezzed", which is a decent tune on its own.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 12, 2010)

Well i have my fingers crossed then, i've not heard the sound at all, but as long as it's not Daft Punks usual toop i think i'll be able to live with it


----------



## biodroid (Dec 13, 2010)

I read on Wikipedia that Tron Legacy is rated quite high by Rotten Tomatoes above 70%. That seems like a good rating IMHO because some movies I liked only just get above 60% and those blew me away. From other reviews they say the imagery is amazing but there is only so much they could do with the story but it does not detract from the whole experience. The acting is apparently very good as well.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 23, 2010)

FWIW, the soundtrack is excellent. Proper, big, booming orchestral pieces, with a subtle nod to 80s synth. "Fall" is my favourite, an ideal accompaniment (I've found) to driving over snow, in fog. A career in film awaits Daftounk.
Unfortunately, it appears the film is poor. Down to 48% on the tomatometer now, and even the critics who kind of liked it, said it had no substance.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 24, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I've got the soundtrack on now (quite fitting, as I'm working on a programming assignment), thought of this thread, and thought I'd belay a few fears.
> 
> I'm about halfway through the soundtrack, and it is in no way "poppy" - it's a mix of electronic and orchestral music, and I think it's done quite well. I'll have to see how well it fits with the film, but I'm liking it so far. Nothing has yet stood out as horrible and nor has anything been incredibly epic, which I think is a good thing - music that jerks you out of the film, either because it is really bad, or really good, detracts. Music that blends in is a good thing.
> 
> Saying that, there's always one piece of music that stands out - in this case, it's "Derezzed", which is a decent tune on its own.



What language? I work with Java and 6 others.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 24, 2010)

IMDB is rating it decently, the last I saw 7.7/10 and thats quite a good rating IMHO


----------



## Lenny (Jan 5, 2011)

The language that day was C - writing programs for an ARM chip on a board with a motor, LCD screen, LEDs and DAC output and ADC input.

I'm primarily a Java programmer though - it's what my department teaches, so it's what I program in. I'd love to immerse myself in C++, but I won't have the time to teach myself properly until I graduate in the Summer.

At least with Java I've got a good start for Android apps. 

---

Just come back from seeing *Tron: Legacy* - I don't know if it's the programmer, Computer Scientists or outright geek inside me, but I loved it. The grid was stunningly beautiful, the ideas were fantastic (I loved the idea of the ISOs) and the music was top notch (though I must say that there were a couple of times where it stood out too much) - Derezzed in particular was super.

There were a few things that amused me, too - "grep" was very much centre of the screen at the start, the comment about Flynn raving about "genetic algorithms" (one of my personal favourites! ) and a brilliant one referencing open sourcing which I don't want to ruin, amongst others.

If you get the choice, don't bother with 3D at all. It adds nothing to the film and the glasses darken everything.


----------



## Captain Campion (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw Tron Legacy this past weekend. I enjoyed it, even if the plot is rather crazy and the required suspension of disbelief surpasses any movie to date.

I never heard of Daft Punk before looking up the soundtrack after the movie. The soundtrack reminded me of a cross between Blade Runner and something John Carpenter might do. I really, really enjoyed it; I felt the music elevated the film. I went and downloaded the entire soundtrack from itunes.

Personally, I give it three and a half, maybe four stars (out of five) on the basis of pure popcorn entertainment; a real fantasy getaway--leave your intellect at the door.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought it was alright, but nothing spectacular. I also liked the music, and didn't see that it was Daft Punk until the credits at the end... I could tell it was them then, but didn't realise during the film.

I watched it in 3D (didn't have a choice, our cinema now seems to offer only 3D films and if you want to see 2D you have to go at 10am. When most people are at work) and took the glasses off for the first half as it did darken the picture and those damn things boggle my eyes anyway.


----------



## megan8788 (Jan 12, 2011)

It is one of the wonderful movies created by Disney. I love it.


----------



## Forve (Jan 16, 2011)

Movie is quite mediocre
script is bad, dialogues are weak, it has every weakness that usually characterize 
popcorn movies
the only reason to see movie is its visual side, it is rather beautifully done, and Daft punk music can blow you head off.
two leading roles, Olivia Wilde and the guy who played Patroclus in Troy. Michael Sheen and Jeff Bridges provide solid performance as usually.


SPOILER
Can anyone tell me how exactly were they going to conquer world, armed with sticks and stylish motorcycles + when laws of our world would apply.
P.S

movie looked better in trailer without 3D effects, which stating the obvious is just to rip people off, or satisfy some rather retarded people.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 17, 2011)

Forve - Surely it wasn't that bad, the story was decent and the visuals even in 3D were amazing. I try and go into a movie with low expectations then I won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Forve (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't even say it was bad, it was mediocre. Not a bad entartaiment for an evening in cinema, but not that good either.

True, I had high expectations and was rather dissapointed. Cannot agree with Story being Decent and 3D as well, I don't like 3D at it best (Avatar), so it is not surprise that i didn't like it here as well.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 17, 2011)

Hehe, as long as you kinda enjoyed it than rather fully hating it.


----------



## Metryq (May 7, 2011)

"Mediocre" would be generous. Neither the plot nor the art design had even a fraction of the creativity and style of the original. "But the FX are better!" No, they're not. Glossy technology does not automatically equal good art. I was impressed by the rejuvenation of Jeff Bridges, but that was about it.

Clu was derezzed in the first movie, but now both he and Tron have become evil twins—as hackneyed a trope as "it was a dark and stormy night." Oh, and in an edge of your seat "twist" that I'm sure no one saw coming, Tron suddenly turns into a good guy again, dropping yet another "See, I watched the first movie too" allusion. This movie was more like a lame parody of the first film, rather than a sequel.

Winters_Sorrow, _Tron_ may have predated the internet, but computers still networked. (I used a DEC PDP-11 in middle school and "chatted" with a friend in another school.) You'll recall Alan Bradley's description of Tron in the first movie: "It monitors all contact between our system and other systems; finds anything going on that's not scheduled and shuts it down."

I'm Mr. Cranky, I know. I'm very hard to please. When I yawn so widely I almost swallow my own face and have to keep checking my watch to find something engaging enough to keep me awake, I know the movie is very empty.


----------

